# Initial Algea Bloom



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I know new tanks are very susceptible to an initial algea bloom. Right now this is the case in my fully planted 90 gallon. The tank has been cycled for about a month, cycle went fairly quick becuase i used media from an established tank. I have red algea on the glass and green algea on the drift wood. In the tank right now there are 2 ottos and 2 clown plecos for algea eaters. I really dont want to add any chemicals unless anyone knows of a product that is really good and wont harm my fish. Other than that what are my options for removal? Scrubbing out as much as i can? Will that have an adverse effect on water quality?

Ohh and one more thing i dont think im overstocked but im open to oppinion

90 gallon fully planted

7 tiger barbs
6 blood fin tetras
3 silver danios
4 rasboras
2 bala sharks
3 emrald corys
2 clown plecos
2 otos

Thanks guys, looking foward to your input


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Can you be more specific with the type of algae, and with any water parameters you have? What lights do you use, how long are they on, what is your substrate, do you fertilize, do you use CO2?

For the algea, is it brown algae (diatoms)? Is the green a slimy dark blue-green or fuzzy, or hairy? The more you tell us the more we can help.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

There are several different types, on the glass its a rust colored algea, on the wood its a bright green. I have 2 48inch aqua-glo and 1 48 inch flora-glo. The substrate is eco complete, im not good at Identifying algea so im gonna take pictures when i get home from work. No ferts no Co2


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Sounds like brown algae (diatoms) which is normal on a new tank. They grow on the glass and corners because their food source is silicates. They like the silicon on the corners and on suction cups. They tend to die naturally as the tank becomes more established. This usually takes 1-3months. 

The other algae sounds like it might be blue-green (bacteria) if it is slimey, not hairy. This "algae" can become a problem but is fairly easy to remove in clumps by your hand. They seem to bloom with lower nitrate levels. Nothing will eat this type of algae as far as I know. If it gets bad, this one requires the blackout or anti-bacterial treatment. I will know for sure once you post pictures.

What kind of bulbs are they? VHO, HO, standard? What wattage, how long are they on?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Otos and plecos are eating the brown algea... well they look like they are atleast. The mysterious green algea is only on one peice of drift wood on the right side of my tank which i noticed that after 6pm a crack of sunlight gets through my blinds and is hitting on the exact spot where the green is. I bought black out shades to cover the window completly. Im still going to take pictures and post them when asap. Usually keep the lights on about 8-10 hours a day 40 watt bulbs.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

This is the best photo i could get, this is from my andriod phone with a 5.0 megapixel camera.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I put a UV sterilizer on my tank and it has been amazing. I used to get algea on my glass that I kept cleaned off, but it hasn't even come close to starting or growing now. Even when I was doing that it still grew at and below my gravel line. Now that is gone away. Love it.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

What kind of UV steralizer do u use? What would suggest for a 90 gallon? The other thing is that im not currently using ferts becuase i have Activated carbon in my filter. I dont want it in my filter but the drift wood is still leeching tannis out so i really have no choice for now, i know its stripping the water of minerals but its gonna stay in for another month then get replaced wtih more bio rings.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I bought a Coralife 12X 36w sterilizer for my 75gal and 125gal. Price is okay. Less than $200. They make smaller ones if your purpose is killing algea. I mainly got it to kill bacteria.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yikes 200$ is a little out of my budget right now, im looking for something smaller i guess around 75-100$


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I just picked up a 13 w UV steralizer i got the JBJ Submariner. I read mixed reviews some people swear by it some say it will malfunction and give off quite an electric shock. I got it becuase i dont want to get anything that had to be put in my filter tubes, this seems pretty good and i got a decent price on it. It flows 211gph hopefulyl it helps wtih disease prevention as well.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, I may have gone a little overkill with mine. I have one on both of my tanks. One is in-line with my filter, the other is external. Somebody on here is using the one you got and seems to be happy with it. He/she commented on the UV sterilizer thread I started a few weeks ago.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

The one that goes in the tank looks horriable i exchanged it for a coralife now i just need to figure if i wanna rig it to my fx5 or if i want to just run it from its own pump......


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have one inline with my FX5 and it works great. The connections were a nice tight fit for the FX5 hoses, although a clamp or tie wrap is recommended, and I mounted it to the back of my stand horizontally.

Which Coralife did you get?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I got the 3x 9watt, the flow neeeds to be around 175 gph so the fx5 will be too fast. I'm gonnna hook it to a power head and run it HOB style


----------



## jclee (Aug 17, 2010)

Personally, rather than spend the money on a UV sterilizer, I would pick up some cheap and fast growing plants. Try Anacharis/Elodea or hornwort or water wisteria, and just leave it floating in the tank for a while. The brown algae-looking stuff will go away on its own in a little bit, and the plants will outcompete the green algae for nutrients and stunt/stop its growth. Then you can pick out or scrub off any that the algae eating fish don't want to touch.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah the steralizer has many benifits such as killing dangerous bacteria. My tank is planted but I don't used co2 so there will still be algea


----------

